# 211 4.34 Software?



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

I just got a new software load this week just noticed it tonight L4.34. I see no mention of it on the board.
Any idea as to what was done? 
I did notice that I have the new signal meter I just don't like it much since I knew what my readings were with the old one now I have no reference if I am out of whack.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

Nobody else has received this upgrade?


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Noticed it is getting ready for recording to a external drive, under diagnostics there is a usb test function that is grayed out now and under vcr setup there is an option to record to an external device. There is also a hdmi test and reset

Bob


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have 4.34.

Anybody know what's new?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I have L434, but haven't a clue when it downloaded. I think others have covered what's new - at least to the untrained eye. 

I'm still hoping to see a release that addresses the 13 keystrokes it takes to turn on/off the 211/622's closed captions.


----------



## bobarino (Sep 14, 2006)

L434 fixed my OTA reception issues. I have one station locally (PBS) that has been unwatchable since I received a software update in February. I had constant breakups and signal loss.

L434 restored it and now all my channels come in great, again.


----------

